# All Around Out of Control!



## ChaseDog (Dec 20, 2017)

Hi, all!

I am desperately seeking some help! 

We rescued our second GSD in February after our first rescue GSD passed away last year. We rescued a 6 month old pup as we have two little kids and wanted to "raise" them all together.

It has proven to be quite a roller coaster. Chase, is completely out of control and feeds off of our kids' "normal kid behavior". Our first GSD, Timber, was very obedient--a people pleaser if you will and easy to train. Chase is the opposite, he's strong headed and does EXACTLY what HE wants to do. Nothing we have tried has deterred his behavior and I have tried working with him in terms of basic commands--sit, stay, lay down--to no avail.

He chews our kids toys despite having plenty of his own and he uses our non-alpha dachshund as a chew toy--he won't touch the alpha dachshund. The kids know they have to put their toys up or Chase will eat them but Chase takes toys from the kids while they are playing with them. This morning, he took my son's stuffed animal outside and peed on it. It's the first time he has done it (the peeing thing).

He counter surfs and eats everything off the counter (and takes things off the counter). The rescue suggested we leave a tray with utensils on the edge so when he jumps up they fall and he associates his behavior with loud noises. We did this SEVERAL times and it was ineffective. 

Scolding him makes him cower and pee, actually, EVERYTHING makes him pee himself. You can't even look in his direction without him peeing himself. 

I thought maybe he is just overly energized so I bought him "busy" toys to keep him occupied but he doesn't care for them. He has 2+ acres to run around on which he does ALL DAY long and during my daughter's nap time I put him outside for two hours so he gets plenty of outdoor stimulation. 

I am at wits end. Please note, that we would NEVER give him up as we love him way entirely too much! However, something has got to give--I can't keep on telling myself that when he becomes an adult he will grow out of it. 

This is just the beginning of a long laundry list of our last 10 months with him.

If anyone can give us some training or behavior tips, I would be incredibly appreciative! I'm desperate and will try anything within reason (and cost, expensive training is out of the question).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

What have you done, training wise, to show him the behavior you want him to display? Exercise is wonderful, but they still need guidance.


----------



## ChaseDog (Dec 20, 2017)

We have worked with basic commands--sit, stay and lay down. Basically, when he demonstrates behaviors we want to deter we try to redirect him by sitting, staying or laying down. He has trouble with these commands meaning that he doesn't really do them. We "force" him to sit by pulling up on his collar but then he pees everywhere. 

We have used stern tones with him, they are ineffective and I would prefer to not put him outside or crate him whenever he is "bad". 

We also invested in a training collar but are unsure how to use it so we haven't yet. 

I believe he knows when he is in trouble as he runs outside when we catch him doing something undesirable such as counter surfing or chewing on the kids toys.


----------



## Kibs (Oct 25, 2017)

I also want to add that dogs do need regulated physical exercise. Just letting him outside won't do the job. You'll need to motivate him to spend his excess energy if you want him to tire himself out. Like playing fetch with him, using a flirt pole, going on hikes additionally to mental stimulation.

If he pees himself when you grab his collar - please correct me if I'm wrong here - but usually that is seen in overly excited or fearful/submissive dogs. I would try to start from the beginning because to me it sounds like he doesn't really understand what you mean when you tell him to sit/down.

edit: To explain my thinking: As he usually pees himself when you grab his collar to force him to sit I would assume it isn't out of excitement but rather because he wants to appease you. Which would suggest that he is not intentionally 'ignoring' you but rather just doesn't know exactly what you want from him.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

It sounds to me like the biggest problem is the relationship your family has with the dog. What happens when he does the right thing? Is there a lot of praise? A treat? A game of tug with a toy? People forget how important positive reinforcement of good behavior is. If he is submissive peeing and constantly being corrected for being “bad”, there is no relationship there, and he’s lacking in confidence. If you have the ability to go to a good trainer with him, that is what I would suggest doing. Having an outside set of eyes can be invaluable with situations like these.


----------



## ChaseDog (Dec 20, 2017)

Kibs,

I think he is a little of both in terms of peeing. 

He pees when we try to correct his behavior but also pees when we try to pet him or show any affection. 

Thank you for your advice--my son typically goes out with him and they play together but it looks like he may need more to tire him out.


----------



## ChaseDog (Dec 20, 2017)

GypsyGhost said:


> It sounds to me like the biggest problem is the relationship your family has with the dog. What happens when he does the right thing? Is there a lot of praise? A treat? A game of tug with a toy? People forget how important positive reinforcement of good behavior is. If he is submissive peeing and constantly being corrected for being “bad”, there is no relationship there, and he’s lacking in confidence. If you have the ability to go to a good trainer with him, that is what I would suggest doing. Having an outside set of eyes can be invaluable with situations like these.


When he does the right thing we praise him and give him pets. Though, he also pees on us when we reward him with positive behavior too so I am not quite sure what the root of that is.

As much as I would love to enter a training program with him, it's expensive around here. Additionally, I don't think a training session at PetSmart is going to work for him either.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

You need a good trainer who can see what's happening. In the mean time: toys by themselves and putting him outside "to run around" won't do you or him any good. A GSD needs interaction with its owner. He is teling you just that. I also would not throw out the option of re-homing if you really cannot handle him. Like you said, he won't grow out of it without the training and exercise he needs and it will get worse without it if you don't make major changes.


----------



## Joys (Nov 6, 2017)

Have you gone through an obedience class? It’s more than just learning commands. It helps bond the dog to you. When the bond forms they start wanting to do things to please you. 

I’m probably the least experienced person here, so I hope someone else can weigh in. But the peeing sounds like the dog was somehow previously mistreated. I may be way off here. But in that case I would think you may need a personal trainer/Behavoralist, someone experienced with GSDs. A vet might recommend someone. 

But it’s more than knowing commands. These dogs almost have a sixth sense. Mine knows immediately what my mood is at any given time. The stronger our bond gets, the more we work with each other.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

The dog doesn't sound like the problem here. You let him outside and expect him to exercise himself? You force him into a sit position and call that training? You bought a training collar and expected that to fix all your problems? Get to an experienced trainer right away (not some dumb boot camp where you just leave the dog) and have them teach you how to train your dog properly. This dog needs interactive exercises like walks, stimulating long lead hikes, games, and on top of that structure and some obedience classes. Get your kids involved if they are behaved enough, the whole family should be participating in training this dog. Also your dog can't counter surf if there's nothing on the counter. Clean up the toys, food, etc. and create a dog friendly space if the family can't handle it. I don't have a ton of money but when I bought a dog I knew what I was getting into, even I was able to scrape up some extras and afford training classes. The going rate is $150 for an 8 week course around here.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I hope that you find some solutions. It sure sounds like you have your hands full with kids and a young GSD. He is probably peeing because he senses your anger, not that he knows that he did something wrong. To combat the chewing, perhaps you could supervise carefully, and (for now) not leave him alone in an area that contains tempting items. I have young kids and have only lost a few stuffed animals while the GSD was growing up. I crated the pup or put him in the laundry room when I was not able to watch them. If I caught one chewing an inappropriate item, I took it away, and gave him an acceptable toy. I do try to keep the playroom door and the doors to the kids' room closed.

I would increase the dog's exercise. It's great that you have 2 acres, makes things much easier. But he'll need some active engagement with someone. 

I know this is not the answer that you're looking for, but since you sound like you're very stressed over your dog's behavior, I think it would be a wonderful idea to hire a trainer if at all possible. You may be able to hire a trainer just for several sessions in which time they might be able to observe you and your dog, give you hints, and hopefully help you come up with a plan of action to correct your dog's behavior. Another option, if your pup is friendly to other dogs and people, is to sign up for a group obedience class. These classes are usually fairly affordable, last 6-8 weeks, and the trainers often field questions and offer advice on behavioral issues. I would look for a trainer who has GSD or working dog experience. I hope things get easier.


----------



## ChaseDog (Dec 20, 2017)

GandalfTheShepherd said:


> The dog doesn't sound like the problem here. You let him outside and expect him to exercise himself? You force him into a sit position and call that training? You bought a training collar and expected that to fix all your problems? Get to an experienced trainer right away (not some dumb boot camp where you just leave the dog) and have them teach you how to train your dog properly. This dog needs interactive exercises like walks, stimulating long lead hikes, games, and on top of that structure and some obedience classes. Get your kids involved if they are behaved enough, the whole family should be participating in training this dog. Also your dog can't counter surf if there's nothing on the counter. Clean up the toys, food, etc. and create a dog friendly space if the family can't handle it. I don't have a ton of money but when I bought a dog I knew what I was getting into, even I was able to scrape up some extras and afford training classes. The going rate is $150 for an 8 week course around here.


I am here to seek advice so I am not quite sure why you are coming off so aggressive--nothing you mentioned is helpful.

Additionally this is not my first rodeo with a GSD or with having dogs in general--with the three dogs other dogs that I have had/have, this is the first time I have come across these issues. 

I am well aware that sending him outside doesn't equate to exercise or that a training collar doesn't equate to training. I am asking for tips to help me with him because unfortunately I don't have the $1,000+ going rate to work with a reputable trainer around here. Is it out of the question, no, but I don't have an extra $1000 lying around right now. 

As for the house I keep a clean home, however, we also shouldn't live in a completely barren house because the dog takes everything. Are my kids just not supposed to play with anything because he takes their toys WHILE they play with them??? I assure you that putting toys or shoes in a closet to keep them from my dog doesn't work because he just opens the door and takes them anyways.

I want to co-exist with my dog in the best manner possible and am asking for advice or training tips so I can work with my dog!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

@GypsyGhost gave you the key! Lots of people who've had older dogs run into problems working with a young pup. But try this, get a bag of treats, cut up meat of some kind is best for my puppy, put your dog on a leash, take him outside where there are no distractions, or in the house, but in an isolated room with no other people or dogs, and tell him to sit using a calm voice. Tell him only once, don't repeat it. If he does sit, give him a treat and in a high voice tell him what a great dog he is, pet him too, but don't do it in an overly excited way, just enthusiastically. If he doesn't sit, DON'T GET UPSET, just calmly help him get into the proper position, and then praise and treat as describes above. Move to a new location, just a few feet so that he has to stand up, then repeat the sequence above. Do this only 3-4 times, ignore any peeing rhat might happen, and above all remain calm, no mad or stern look on your face, no harsh tone. Just calm and happy. After this, switch to a down command and proceed exactly as outlined above. Try to keep each session short, say 5-10 minutes max. Repeat it twice per day. If you dog doesn't learn these behaviors within a couple days, so that he's complying 100%, review what you're doing and adjust as needed for your dog. And, if at the end of the week your dog still isn't sitting and laying down every time, on command, you WILL need to hire a trainer. If on the other hand he's getting it, good work! You've just learned the value of positive reinforcement, a priceless thing when teaching a dog or puppy!

One caution, don't ever tell your dog a command that you're not in a position to immediately enforce! Meaning, that initially you only work on these commands when he's on a leash, don't repeat yourself, and ALWAYS praise and treat him when he does it right!


----------



## ChaseDog (Dec 20, 2017)

tim_s_adams said:


> @GypsyGhost gave you the key! Lots of people who've had older dogs run into problems working with a young pup. But try this, get a bag of treats, cut up meat of some kind is best for my puppy, put your dog on a leash, take him outside where there are no distractions, or in the house, but in an isolated room with no other people or dogs, and tell him to sit using a calm voice. Tell him only once, don't repeat it. If he does sit, give him a treat and in a high voice tell him what a great dog he is, pet him too, but don't do it in an overly excited way, just enthusiastically. If he doesn't sit, DON'T GET UPSET, just calmly help him get into the proper position, and then praise and treat as describes above. Move to a new location, just a few feet so that he has to stand up, then repeat the sequence above. Do this only 3-4 times, ignore any peeing rhat might happen, and above all remain calm, no mad or stern look on your face, no harsh tone. Just calm and happy. After this, switch to a down command and proceed exactly as outlined above. Try to keep each session short, say 5-10 minutes max. Repeat it twice per day. If you dog doesn't learn these behaviors within a couple days, so that he's complying 100%, review what you're doing and adjust as needed for your dog. And, if at the end of the week your dog still isn't sitting and laying down every time, on command, you WILL need to hire a trainer. If on the other hand he's getting it, good work! You've just learned the value of positive reinforcement, a priceless thing when teaching a dog or puppy!
> 
> One caution, don't ever tell your dog a command that you're not in a position to immediately enforce! Meaning, that initially you only work on these commands when he's on a leash, don't repeat yourself, and ALWAYS praise and treat him when he does it right!


Thank you so much for your advice, this is super helpful! 

I will try these out immediately!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

There is a lot going on here, and as others have mentioned, you may need to re-think your whole relationship with this dog. This behaviour has been going on for 10 months, so it won't be easy to retrain you, your kids, and the dog into a different mind-set and flow of energy in the family. 

Your puppy is submissive that he cowers and pees when you scold him, and cowers and pees when you praise him. This tells me that he is confused, and does not understand what is expected of him, does not understand that some behaviours are not wanted. So scolding will have no effect, the praise and petting doesn't really tell him that he did something good (as opposed to something bad). 

The training is not training, it is just more confusion for him. You'll need to learn how to communicate with him, and how to motivate him to want to perform behaviours for you. 

This is were an in-home consultation with a trainer and/or behaviourist can be very valuable. In this situation, it isn't just a question of training your dog, but of understanding how the dynamics in your home has allowed this unwanted behaviour to continue for so long. You may not be aware of this, but you are ALL enforcing and rewarding the exact things you are wishing would go away. (Don't feel bad, many people do this unwittingly). 

I've been in your situation, in that my first dog was easy, easy, easy!!! My first dog ever, and he was so well behaved, I thought I was God's Gift to dogs! Classes and training were for losers, I thought, look how well I can do with no formal help!

Then I got my second dog. 

Oh, boy! 

I had to throw everything I thought I knew about dogs out the window and start from scratch with classes, trainers, and a completely new mindset that brought me completely new understanding of my own role in my relationship with my dog. 

Until you can get a trainer in (this person should come to your home, and observe your whole family interacting with your dog for several hours), you can look into a "two-week" shutdown. It might be a sanity saver for both you and your pup.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

May I suggest the training methods of Don Sullivan. You can train the dog yourself and get the two CDs on the internet. He also uses a mild plastic prong collar. We knew nothing at all about training dogs and a GSD is a lot of dog. Now Inga at twenty months old knows 30 commands. She has NO bad behaviors and is a delight. Don Sullivan also talks about submissive urination, dogs behaving around children and having house manners. He uses praise and play for rewards, not food. Also, you can go back and review the training advice again and again unlike an in person trainer's advice.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm glad it worked for Nurse Bishop, but throwing a correction collar on this pup won't help much, but intensify his confusion, and create one more reason to distrust you. 

The training and work I did with my second dog was based on food rewards - something I have always been opposed to. I felt that bribing my dog was the wrong way to go about things. 

Once again, Oh boy! Was I ever wrong! The training I did with my second dog was all about developping a positive, mutually enjoyable relationship. It rocked my world, and openend channels of clear communicaton with my dog. I did one 8 week ob class with her, and I had a completely different dog at the end. The trainer said in all his years he had only seen one such turnaround before mine. It completely changed my relationship with her (in a very positive way), and I found out that when done right, obedience training is fun! We went on and did some pretty awesome things together. 

A correction collar is not the way to go on a scared, confused, submissive dog.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Castlemaid said:


> I'm glad it worked for Nurse Bishop, but throwing a correction collar on this pup won't help much, but intensify his confusion, and create one more reason to distrust you.
> 
> The training and work I did with my second dog was based on food rewards - something I have always been opposed to. I felt that bribing my dog was the wrong way to go about things.
> 
> ...


I second this, corrections will only scare an overly submissive dog more. Food and treats can be a great way to bond and build a positive relationship. Don't think of it as bribing but rather marking the behaviors you want to see more of. We throw in other rewards such as pet and praise so our dog doesn't become dependent on treats, he still performs everything we ask of him without food if need be. Build up this dogs trust in you.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Castlemaid said:


> I'm glad it worked for Nurse Bishop, but throwing a correction collar on this pup won't help much, but intensify his confusion, and create one more reason to distrust you.
> 
> The training and work I did with my second dog was based on food rewards - something I have always been opposed to. I felt that bribing my dog was the wrong way to go about things.
> 
> ...


 Its not the collar, its his methods and the way he explains it. Its how he teaches a person to teach a dog. Thats why I said just get the CDs on Amazon. If you go to his site there is a package with the mild plastic collar you don't need in this case shouldn't use it so why pay for it?


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

How old are your kids? Are you home all day with the dog and kids? Is the dog crate trained and he is now 16 months old?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

ChaseDog said:


> I am here to seek advice so I am not quite sure why you are coming off so aggressive--nothing you mentioned is helpful.
> 
> Additionally this is not my first rodeo with a GSD or with having dogs in general--with the three dogs other dogs that I have had/have, this is the first time I have come across these issues.
> 
> ...


Gandalf gave you good advice but maybe not something that you wanted to hear. I completely agree with Gandalf. We are here to help you, not to offend you.


----------



## Kibs (Oct 25, 2017)

ChaseDog said:


> Kibs,
> 
> I think he is a little of both in terms of peeing.
> 
> ...


Sounds like it could be a mix. It is impossible to judge the situation through only one lense (yours) and this is why people are suggesting a trainer! 
Because lets say - if the puppy is being flat out rude, confident, energetic would need to be "corrected" differently than a puppy that is nervous, submissive and is trying to let out his energy not knowing how to do so appropriately. (Putting it in quotation marks because imo a young pup does not need to be corrected until he knows exactly what you expect of him unless it is truly unacceptable behavior - and it really sounds like your dog just has no idea what you want him to do and with all his energy just wants to please you so now its on you to learn how to correctly channel his will to please - I guess a better word in this case would be redirecting his energy into positive behavior)

A fitting example is the scenario you described, where he took the toy and peed on it outside.
I can imagine multiple scenarios: 
Dog sees toy, wants to play, kid doesnt hold on, dog plays keep away, dog takes it outside -> is scared when people get mad at him and pees and the toy is in the way.
Or dog sees toy as his, takes it outside to play, pees on it to claim it as its own territory (Somehow this seems unlikely to me, but its just a hypothetical scenario)

A trainer would immediatly be able to tell what is the root of this problem. However you said you do not have the funds so here is my suggestion: 

Watch youtube videos of channels recommended (my personal favorite are the Michael Ellis videos on the Leerburg channel) see how they interact with the dog, redirect unwanted behaviors and reinforce the correct behaviors. 
Read a book or two on canine body language, which will help you understand why your dog is doing what he is doing.
Then there are a few other popular training ideas such as "Nothing In Life Is Free" (look it up) 
Watch videos not to see how their dogs behave but how the TRAINER behaves around the dog.

Also sometimes just "pets" isn't enough. Some dogs don't even enjoy being petted all that much. Try treats or if he's into toys reward with a good tug play. (There is a video on this as well by Michael Ellis on Youtube, it is taken out of a longer DVD called "The Power Of Playing Tug With Your Dog")

Hope this helps! I'd still recommend looking into getting a good trainer further down the road.

Also starting with the two week shutdown a good idea imo so you can work on fixing your relationship first and foremost.


----------



## ChaseDog (Dec 20, 2017)

Kibs said:


> Sounds like it could be a mix. It is impossible to judge the situation through only one lense (yours) and this is why people are suggesting a trainer!
> Because lets say - if the puppy is being flat out rude, confident, energetic would need to be "corrected" differently than a puppy that is nervous, submissive and is trying to let out his energy not knowing how to do so appropriately. (Putting it in quotation marks because imo a young pup does not need to be corrected until he knows exactly what you expect of him unless it is truly unacceptable behavior - and it really sounds like your dog just has no idea what you want him to do and with all his energy just wants to please you so now its on you to learn how to correctly channel his will to please - I guess a better word in this case would be redirecting his energy into positive behavior)
> 
> A fitting example is the scenario you described, where he took the toy and peed on it outside.
> ...



Can you, or someone, expand on a two week shutdown. Or direct me to a reliable resource to read about it.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

wolfy dog said:


> Gandalf gave you good advice but maybe not something that you wanted to hear. I completely agree with Gandalf. We are here to help you, not to offend you.


I agree with the OP, it sounded snarky to me also. Sebrench offered some good thoughts in a polite and considerate manner. I took offense at Gandalf's reply for the OP. She's reaching out for advice not derision on what she's tried. Every dog is different and adjustments are sometimes more difficult to make, especially with a rescue dog that may have unknown history and issues. Hoping this all works out well for this family.


----------



## dogbyte (Apr 5, 2002)

my go to Leerburg.com has a ton of free articles and videos..Micheal Ellis is a super people trainer as well as one of my favorite dog trainers.. Relationship relationship relationship..One of you must become the leader for this pup..All food and good things come from you. I hand fed my newest little guy for the first few months he was with me...You don't have time with every meal, but certainly the kids can nap/play so you can sit on the floor and hand feed him. Start marker based training..read about it on Leerburg's. If he nips while you hand feed him, negative marker immediately and the food gets put up for a few minutes. Just like training kids. They live in the here and now. You have like 1.5 seconds to mark the behavior with either the positive word or negative word..and no kidding it works super on kids.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

wolfy dog said:


> Gandalf gave you good advice but maybe not something that you wanted to hear. I completely agree with Gandalf. We are here to help you, not to offend you.


I agree. The dog needs training, positive interaction and exercise. I remember when I got Robyn, she made me cry. I had to re-evaluate everything. Once I changed the way I was doing things, Robyn turned into the perfect dog. It was pretty quick too.


----------



## NewtoK9 (Jun 12, 2017)

ChaseDog said:


> I am here to seek advice so I am not quite sure why you are coming off so aggressive--nothing you mentioned is helpful.
> 
> Additionally this is not my first rodeo with a GSD or with having dogs in general--with the three dogs other dogs that I have had/have, this is the first time I have come across these issues.
> 
> ...


ChaseDog,

Much of your description of your dog/puppy sounds like mine when my dog first came home. Heck, sometimes he still fits that description today if I'm having a lazy day. He's a pretty strong-willed, energetic working GSD. He requires really strong leadership otherwise he tries to take charge - it's not personal, they're just wired this way. He also requires a TON of exercise. I'm currently up to 3-4 hours a day with him between walking, playing and training, and that's just tipping the edge on his energy to the point where he's malleable. I had a really hard time understanding this concept - I was doing all the exercise/techniques the dog books/trainers recommended to tire out dogs so I thought I was doing enough. Here's the key though: if your dog is still bouncing off the walls and getting amped up by your kids, if he's destroying things, if he's jumping on people/counters, if he's not paying attention during training and if he's not willing to settle in the house - he's not tired enough. So as others have suggested, consider what you can do to ratchet up or intensify the exercise. Please note: I honestly do not want to spend 3-4 hours every day exercising my dog. But, that's the threshold it takes to get him to the point where we can coexist peacefully. 

Also, I personally stopped letting my dog have unsupervised outside/backyard time. When he's out there he's making up his own mind about things and I don't want him doing that until he can show me solid obedience skills. So if he's not with me he's in his crate. Whenever he's not under my direct control I'm missing an opportunity to reinforce everything I'm trying to teach him. So if we do go in the backyard together and he won't listen/behave, he goes back on a leash and has to stay next to me and practice sit/down/stay. This is great motivation for him because he really, really is not impressed with my zeal for sit/down/stay, let me tell ya. 

Another thing I've had to learn the hard way is that exercise revs my pup up. We can go for a nice long walk and when we get home he turns into a demon again. So, now we have a routine that exercises both body and mind and works to bring the heart rate down slowly to a calm level. We do about 1.5 miles around the neighborhood, get home, throw a ball for a few minutes, do 15 minutes or so of training to bring his heart rate down and then we come inside and he gets his first puzzle toy with his breakfast in it. It usually takes him 30 minutes of pushing it around to get everything out. Then he gets a frozen kong with the rest of his food and for that he usually lays down and works on licking it out for another half hour or more. That's where the switch happens from hyper to settled. Usually after all that, he is ready to crash. Annnnndd...we now do that routine morning and night. 

I have a two year old so I get the kids thing. I got some very good advice on here that I should separate my child and dog until my puppy was older/better trained and it made things immediately better for us. Your dog also sounds like he has free-run of your house and your family - I would stop this immediately. Does he have a kennel? Put him in it. Let him out when your kids go to bed. Try to envision your dog and your family not as things you have to chase, scold or brace for catastrophe over - instead, set yourself up for success before it gets to that point. Toddlers and young kids are unpredictable and if your dog is too, it's probably just a good idea to keep them separated until one or the other is more settled. Or, allow limited interactions but put him on a leash so you have control over what he can do. Same thing with your other dogs - if one gets picked on by your GSD, keep them separate until you have control over your GSD. 

As far as the peeing, my advice would be to immediately stop whatever behaviors cause your dog to pee - including petting or touching your dog. If verbal praise causes the issue, stop giving verbal praise. We tend to assume that our affectionate gestures are universally understood but sometimes they are not - especially in situations where an animal has had bad life experiences. You may have to go back to before basic obedience and teach him what praise actually means. Don't be afraid to try different techniques to find one that he is ok with - but maybe do these things outside. Again, set yourself up for success. If you're trying to train indoors and he pees, you're going to get mad, you'll want to stop to clean up the mess, etc. But doing all that may inadvertently reinforce his actions. So go outdoors for training/interactions and when he pees it's simply a matter of ignoring it and then adjusting whatever action you took that caused the pee reaction. Easier said than done, I know, but it's something you can try to work with to get going in a more positive direction.

Another thing that has worked for me is to sit in a quiet room 1-1 with the animal and simply observe and interact with them without touching or talking. You just use body language to communicate. Maybe you don't even look at them at first, you just establish that it's ok to be in the same space together. It builds trust. Try to read how they are feeling based on their expression or mannerisms. For example, some dogs don't like eye contact - they see it as a threat or challenge. But you can make indirect eye contact by keeping your gaze slightly off center and it becomes non-threatening to the dog, even friendly. Eye body language can also be soothing - blinking one eye or both eyes, for example, can signal "peace", "friendship" or "we're cool." I started practicing this stuff with my dog and it may sound totally hippy crazy, but our bond has deepened tremendously in just the last few weeks of doing this. The ability to be able to read each other's expressions and understand clear signals of concern or reinforce affection with a mere eye blink is immeasurable. So I might encourage you to try the 1-1 quiet time for a few minutes each day and see if there are things you can pick up on that either set your dog at ease or cause him stress. And once you find something that seems to get a neutral or positive response from him, start actively doing that when you reward him!

I know this is not your first rodeo but I thought my perspective might help since I've had a lot of the same issues as you. I did hire a trainer but most of what she's done is point out ways I can take better control of my dog, ie, how to be a leader. I think you could probably benefit from that as well but I get the money thing. It's an on-going learning process but these dogs are incredibly forgiving of us humans and can turn around very quickly with some work on our part. Just create a basic plan of attack, do some separating to give your family and your dog some breathing room, and then every few days or week change things up with training. Try to always remember that you are in control and the only time bad things happen is when you allow it, so set work to set yourself up for success and actively look for ways to prevent the bad behavior before it starts. I applaud you for taking on a rescue and being willing to try to figure out how to make it all work! :smile2:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

^^ Awesome post, @NewtoK9!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I deleted a post. There are plenty of posts here that are offering very good insight, personal experience, and information without judgement and attacks. They are good examples of how to be helpful (Truly helpful!)


----------



## BigHemi45 (May 10, 2016)

These dogs are a lot of work but what you out in, you get back in spades. Part of what you are doing by letting him run 2 acres all day, is allowing him to build the stamina to run all day. Exercise is great but it needs to be coupled with mental stimulation. Make him work for his toys through obedience and games. I have a 14 month old male and he peed when he was excited and also when he was corrected. All this was while he was thinking about whether or not he wanted to listen to me and would not do a single thing my wife asked him to do in my absence. To me it was a weird adolescent stage where he was figuring out how to please and just being an ******* teenager. In the last few weeks he has really settled down and the indoor peeing has ceased. Your guy sounds like he needs some structure. AM potty, some play time and time out of the kennel, breakfast. Down in the kennel for 2 hours after breakfast. Potty. We used a kennel, potty, play routine and it has worked pretty well. Obedience time that is disguised as play time. Find what motivates him, food or toys. My guy will run through 3 brick walls for his rope toy, or food for that matter, so I use it to keep up on his obedience and things I expect him to do, like settling in the house. He only gets his toy if he lays down and gnaws on it or sometimes I will tug with him. If he runs around like a psycho, I take it away and make him earn it back. After obedience let him soak it up in his kennel for a bit, letting him roam the house whilst being disobedient is a disaster scenario. Make him earn his out of kennel time by behaving. My guy loves his kennel so spending time in there isn't a punishment, but he likes being out more. The more he behaves, the more and more time he gets to stay out. Don't make everything a game or he will always think its playtime. Sometimes its just time to lay down and zip it as I say. Get him a bed for outside his kennel that no one else is allowed to use and place train him. Kennel train him if you have not. Find an experienced GSD trainer and good luck!


----------

